# My 2012 Colorado Elk Bowhunt



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Sounds like a great hunt Clint!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm ready for next year Clint!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

*pics*

heres some pics from it all, I didnt get to take as many as before. Mainly because I was so focused on killing an elk.
most of the pics were from the one evening we 'scouted' around, some from the last morning, and some from in-between when I had the time to stop and take a picture.
I'd like to take a nicer camera next year, one that I can manually adjust the focus by simply turning a dial.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

*more pics*

they only let me load 10 at a time 
and yes thats my dad showing opff his new Heli-M which that half pound less than my Z7 was an advantage out there.
and yes thats where we camped, we're roughing it arent we?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

That's a bummer you didn't get one this year, Clint. I was so pumped for you and couldn't wait to finally here about the outcome. There's always next year though, and at least you had a good time! I really wish I could be in CO right now. Deer season starts Saturday and I'm not even ready yet...with all my school, homework, and working I haven't had a chance to get broadheads on my arrows yet.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Dang that is a major bummer. Last year i went elk hunting nd didnt see one. Next year my brother is guiding me and my dad bow hunting elk next year i can hardly wait allready.


----------



## Monsterbuck48 (Sep 26, 2010)

That's some gorgeous country. I'll be waiting on my invite


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

we just hunt on public land guys, if you want to go out there go for it, and if I'm there at the same time great, but that doesnt mean you're gonna get a guided hunt lol!

ya it's a bummer I didnt get anything but I had a blast being out there, and thats why they call it hunting and not killing, and for only going out there 2 years and getting that close isnt bad at all. Daniel who was with us had been going out there for 5 years and hasnt killed one yet. It's just about if youre there the right time of the year and everything ligns up just right.

I have more pictures that I will post up later.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

WOW! :mg:


----------

